# Skandal um Harvey Weinstein



## Celeblover1 (19 Okt. 2017)

Hey Leute wollte mal eine Theard zu diesem Thema starten, Harvey Weinstein einer der einflussreichsten Produzenten im US-Filmgeschäft ist ja wie die meisten wissen dürften in einen Skandal um sexuelle Belästigungen und Übergriffe verstrickt es ist sogar von Vergewaltigungen die Rede. Wie man hört über Jahre wenn nicht Jahrzehnte war dies ein offenes Geheimnis. Von den Schauspielern, Models, und Stars und Sternchen aller Branchen war dies wohl geduldet bzw. erduldet weil man dachte so ist er halt der Harvey. 

Nun mal eure Meinung dazu, also über die „Casting Couch“ und welche Dame drauf musste für eine Rolle kann man ja wild spekulieren, habe durchaus das Gefühl so manche der Hollywood Starlets hat da solche Erfahrungen und Mr. Weinstein ist ja beileibe nicht der einzige mächtige Produzent, Manager und Förderer von Karrieren oder eben ihr Zerstörer. 

Also wer sich dazu äußern möchte darf dies hier dann gerne tuen, auch wenn es eurer Meinung nach Dinge gibt die nach ihr in dieser Branche grundlegend ändern würdet. Oder gibt es auch Jemand der die Sache für zu sehr ausgebauscht hält?


----------



## Punisher (19 Okt. 2017)

Ich denke nicht, dass die Besetzungscouch nur bei Weinstein rumsteht. Ich frage mich allerdings, warum gerade jetzt Frauen aus der Filmbranche damit rauskommen, dass er sie vor Jahren (wie bei Kate Beckinsale) belästigt hat. Wollen sie ihm jetzt eins auswischen oder was? Warum erst jahrelang schweigen und dann auspacken? 

Egal, ob Filmindustrie oder Modebranche .... überall gibt es Männer, die es ausnutzen, dass eine Frau eine Rolle haben will. Nicht erst seit Weinstein. Obwohl sicher die Dunkelziffer bei ihm sehr hoch sein wird. Ich will nicht wissen, wieviel Schauspielerinnen den Missbrauch stillschweigend hingenommen haben.


----------



## Celeblover1 (19 Okt. 2017)

Ja das ist auch so etwas das komisch ist, am Ende kommen von überall welche die dann Opfer waren, etwas wussten etwas gehört haben schon immer vermuteten das.....aber Frage warum dann nicht vorher den Mund aufmachen? Hollywood das sich immer selber als linksliberale moralisch und politisch korrekte Instanz in den USA sieht hat Weinstein doch gefeiert die Frauen mit im posiert und gefeiert. Alles obwohl er das ja wohl seit über 30 Jahren „so gewöhnt“ ist. Bin sicher Mr. Weinstein ist einer von der schlimme Sorte aber alle um ihn herum und zum Teil auch die Frauen die belästigt worden haben Mitschuld das die Ausmaße so groß werden konnten.


----------



## Tittelelli (19 Okt. 2017)

jetzt kommen die Arschkriecher alle aus ihren Löchern.Warum haben sie vorher nicht den Mut
gehabt etwas dagegen zu tun. Angst das ihnen die Millionengagen durch die lappen gehen?
Verlogene Bande.


----------



## Chamser81 (19 Okt. 2017)

Wenn das alles so stimmen sollte ist das natürlich ein Skandal und dieser Weinstein ein Ekel aber bleiben wir auch mal realistisch. 

Es mag zwar heutzutage politisch unkorrekt sein die Frau als "perfektes Geschlecht" in Frage zu stellen aber es gab und gibt auch viele Frauen die ihren Körper einsetzen um ans Ziel (Aufträge, reiche Ehemänner usw.) zu kommen, weil sie wissen das viele Männer halt so sind wie sie sind und ihr Gehirn im Penis haben. Ich möchte nicht wissen wie viele Frauen sich nun weltweit in dieser "Me Too"-Kampagne als arme Opfer darstellen, obwohl sie selbst und bewusst den oben beschriebenen Weg gegangen sind. Nur mal so zum nachdenken!


----------



## hirnknall (3 Nov. 2017)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> ... aber es gab und gibt auch viele Frauen die ihren Körper einsetzen um ans Ziel ... zu kommen ...



Völlig richtig, aber auch diesen Frauen steht das Recht zu, zu entscheiden, wann sie begrapscht werden wollen und wann nicht 

Ansonsten ist das natürlich ein alltäglicher Prozess in jeder Firma. 
Leute, die sich zwar ihrer Macht, aber nicht ihrer Verantwortung bewusst sind :angry:
Tja, und so eine Mischpoke darf jetzt das rote Knöpfchen drücken soso


----------



## Chamser81 (4 Nov. 2017)

hirnknall schrieb:


> Völlig richtig, aber auch diesen Frauen steht das Recht zu, zu entscheiden, wann sie begrapscht werden wollen und wann nicht



Sicher aber ich bin bei solchen Geschichten trotzdem sehr vorsichtig.

Eine Frau kann, gerade heutzutage wegen dieser Kampagne, so viel behaupten und muss es nicht mal wirklich beweisen. Beweise als Mann bei so einer Anschuldigung erst mal das Gegenteil und vor allem wie, wenn diese Ereignisse teils etliche Jahre oder Jahrzehnte zurückliegen.

Es ist schnell etwas behauptet und in die Welt gesetzt und damit kann man ja auch wunderbar Karrieren zerstören. wink2

Wie bei vielen Trends wird es auch hier einige Trittbrettfahrer(innen) geben. Selbst im normalen Leben kennt man das doch. Ich kenne so eine Frau in meinem Umfeld, die mit ihren Reizen immer gern gespielt hat und dies auch eingesetzt hat um etwas zu erreichen und seit geraumer Zeit jetzt auf einmal die Sexismus-Schiene fährt, das man sie ja nur auf ihre Titten reduziert hat usw.!


----------



## Celeblover1 (4 Nov. 2017)

Sehe ich ähnlich wie Chamser, zu behaupten man wurde belästigt und angegrapscht das ist einfach. Der Beweis des Gegenteils so gut wie unmöglich und wenn das jetzt nach Jahren oder Jahrzehnten gefühlt jede zweite Frau öffentlich macht frage ich mich schon ob das nicht für so manche jetzt eine Gelegenheit ist alte Rechnungen zu begleichen und sich für eventuelle Kränkungen zu revanchieren. Zudem wird was das Thema angeht ja auch mit zweierlei Maß gemessen, es gibt sicher genug Männer die ihre Macht ausnutzen um Frauen zu etwas zu nötigen, aber denke auch genug Frauen die nur auf die Gelegenheit warten und dann etwa ein Verhältnis oder ähnliches als Druckmittel gegen Männer einsetzen etwa es der Ehefrau zu sagen in der Firma Gerüchte verbreiten ect. beide Geschlechter haben da ihre Schattenseiten und nutzen Macht oder das Gefühl von solcher über Andere auch oft genug aus.


----------



## Etzel (14 Feb. 2018)

Die sind doch alle freiwillig in sein Hotelzimmer mitgegangen. Aus Gründen der Karriere. Da braucht sich jetzt niemand hinterher zu beschweren.


----------



## Chamser81 (15 Feb. 2018)

Hat doch Ingrid Steeger im Fall Wedel auch betont, das es diese Regisseure gar nicht nötig haben irgendwelche Frauen zu missbrauchen. Diese Frauen bieten sich ihnen selbst an, um an Rollen zu kommen. Jetzt gehen viele von denen auf die Barrikaden und machen einen auf #metoo.


----------

